# Looking for a 3 Axis Controller



## anigeek65 (Sep 12, 2014)

I am preparing to build a 3 Axis skull prop but can't seem to locate a 3 Axis controller board like Steve's *Frankenstein, Standalone, Talking, 3 Axis Skull Controller* ... Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks for the input.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

I am assuming you checked with Halstaff?


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just in touch with him today (Halstaff) and he does have a few boards available...


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

anigeek65 said:


> I am preparing to build a 3 Axis skull prop but can't seem to locate a 3 Axis controller board like Steve's *Frankenstein, Standalone, Talking, 3 Axis Skull Controller* ... Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks for the input.


You want controller like *Frankenstein* but you don't want to use it?

The question is why? Is that you can't build it? (Knowing why will help us help you.) Beside, you will not find a controller with voice for less money and don't need to write code for.

I will say that the *Frankenstein *is cheap and easy to use for an Haunt Hacker. Any with the software that run it, you don't need to touch any code. The program "talks" to you and tells you that to do to set it up.

While it's true that I wrote the code for the *Frankenstein *board (disclosure here), I still feel that It's the best (for the 2014 season) under $100 controllers out there for a 3-axis skull with jaw and audio.


----------



## wwebber (Jan 1, 2010)

*3 axis controller*

check with HI-REZ DESIGN for controllers and other parts.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

wwebber said:


> check with HI-REZ DESIGN for controllers and other parts.


Wweber, Did you look at HI-REZ DESIGN's website lately? Their selection is very limited on controllers with nothing for a 3-axis skull.

The new Banshee board from Steve K. and myself is done, but we are still working on the docs and software. The 3-axes with jaw sync is just about done and the next program for Banshee is a dual talking 3-axes skull system that works on just one controller board. Like the Frankenstein controller, it's cheap since you build it yourself.


----------

